# A/C causes 300ZX to surge durng acceleration



## Don Denz (Dec 18, 2005)

It feels like the A/C compressor clutch is switching on and off, maybe 4 or 5 time during acceleration only. No surging with A/C turned off.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

yea mine does the same thing easy fix don't use it cause i don't


----------



## Don Denz (Dec 18, 2005)

I think it may be the low pressure switch on the A/C. I'll take it in. I found the A/C relay, it's normally off so I don't think it's the prob.


----------

